# Langsamer Kernelload

## deranonyme

Hi

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit Gentoo am laufen. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das das initialisieren der Kernels, zumindest bei mir sehr lange dauert. Die Zeit liegt so bei 15 Sekunden nur zum initialisieren. Ich nutze zur Zeit einen 2.6.12 und einen 2.6.14 fast ohne Module. Nur alsa, nvidia und fritzcapi werden als Module eingebunden. Ist das normal, das das initialisieren so lange dauert?

Danke Frank

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn du lilo benutzt, schreib mal compact ganz oben rein.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> compact:
> 
>     Makes LILO read the hard drive faster. Normally you want this, but some older systems may hang. Remove it if yours is one of these.

 

Das sollte dir helfen.

Tobi

----------

## coco-loco

 *Quote:*   

> fast ohne Module

 

Du meinst damit wohl ladbare module... was ist aber mit jenen die in den Kernel einkompiliert sind?

----------

## deranonyme

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wenn du lilo benutzt, schreib mal compact ganz oben rein.
> 
> 

 

Ich nutze grub   :Smile: 

 *coco-loco wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   fast ohne Module 
> 
> Du meinst damit wohl ladbare module... was ist aber mit jenen die in den Kernel einkompiliert sind?

 

Habe ich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen abgespeckt. 

Frank

----------

## coco-loco

Hier mal einige Tips um den Boot-Prozess zu beschleunigen:

Im File /etc/conf.d/rc

```
RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes"
```

damit starten module die nicht Abhängig von anderen sind parallel

Im file /etc/init.d/modules, ändere den Teil

```
ebegin "Calculating module dependencies"

    /sbin/modules-update &>/dev/null

eend $? "Failed to calculate dependencies"
```

in:

```
if [ /etc/modules.d -nt /etc/modules.conf ]

    then

        ebegin "Calculating module dependencies"

        /sbin/modules-update &>/dev/null

        eend $? "Failed to calculate dependencies"

    else

        einfo "Module dependencies are up-to-date"

fi 
```

dadurch wird modules-update nur gestartet wenn absolut nötig.

Im File /etc/init.d/localmount, ändere die Zeile:

```
mount -at nocoda,nonfs,noproc,noncpfs,nosmbfs,noshm >/dev/null
```

in:

```
mount -aFt nocoda,nonfs,noproc,noncpfs,nosmbfs,noshm >/dev/null
```

dadurch werden die Dateisysteme gleichzeitig gestartet anstatt eines nach dem anderen

Im file /etc/init.d/bootmisc, ändere:

```
if [ -x /sbin/env-update.sh ]

then

    ebegin "Updating environment"

    /sbin/env-update.sh >/dev/null

    eend 0

fi
```

und benutze anstatt folgendes:

```
if [ -x /sbin/env-update.sh ]

then

    if [ /etc/env.d -nt /etc/profile.env ]

    then

        ebegin "Updating environment"

        /sbin/env-update.sh >/dev/null

        eend 0

    else

        einfo "Environment up-to-date"

    fi

fi
```

env-update wird dann nur ausgeführt wenn es wirklich nötig ist.

Mit diesen Änderungen wird dein Boot-Prozess um einige sekunden beschleunigt.

Ansonsten gibts auch die Möglichkeit ein "Suspend to RAM" zu installieren, das funktioniert nicht nur auf Laptops.

----------

## UTgamer

 *coco-loco wrote:*   

> Hier mal einige Tips um den Boot-Prozess zu beschleunigen:
> 
> ...
> 
> Im file /etc/init.d/bootmisc, ändere:
> ...

 

Hm gerne, nur bin ich in Shellprogrammierung nicht so fit, bei mir steht dieses:

```
   if [[ -x /sbin/env-update.sh ]] ; then

      ebegin "Updating environment"

      /sbin/env-update.sh -u > /dev/null

      eend 0

   fi
```

Wie muß ich dies fehlerfrei abändern?

----------

## coco-loco

Im prinzip kannst du genau diesen Teil löschen und durch den anderen mit copy/paste ersetzen .

----------

## UTgamer

Danke coco-loco,

ich verzichte dann auf die Option, weil diese hier auch nicht sauber funktioniert:

 *coco-loco wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im File /etc/init.d/localmount, ändere die Zeile:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das System behauptet nun die Partionen auf /device/sdb würde es nicht mehr geben.

Ein "mount -a" nach dem es hochgefahren ist funktioniert aber. Ich mache diese Option wieder rückgängig.

Bei mir sieht die Zeile auch follgendermaßen aus:

```
mount -at noproc,noshm,no${NET_FS_LIST// /,no} >/dev/null
```

Nach dem Rückgängig machen hat er auch zum allererstenmal Filesystem errors corrected.

Ich kann davon aus eigner Erfahrung nur abraten.

Den anderen Tip mit RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" kann jeder für sich ausprobieren, bei mir ist es nicht schneller geworden.

----------

## coco-loco

Sind eben Sachen die von Maschine zu Maschine verschieden reagieren... 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich kann davon aus eigner Erfahrung nur abraten.

 

Ich hoffe dass du diese Erfahrungen nicht eben meinetwegen gemacht hast!

 *Quote:*   

> Den anderen Tip mit RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" kann jeder für sich ausprobieren, bei mir ist es nicht schneller geworden.

 

Na ja, wie du gesagt hast, du lädst ja nicht viele module, dann wird's wohl nicht allzuviel ausmachen.

----------

## UTgamer

 *coco-loco wrote:*   

> Sind eben Sachen die von Maschine zu Maschine verschieden reagieren... 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ich kann davon aus eigner Erfahrung nur abraten. 
> 
> Ich hoffe dass du diese Erfahrungen nicht eben meinetwegen gemacht hast!

 Doch, ja ist wegen deines Tips passiert.

 *coco-loco wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Den anderen Tip mit RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" kann jeder für sich ausprobieren, bei mir ist es nicht schneller geworden. 
> 
> Na ja, wie du gesagt hast, du lädst ja nicht viele module, dann wird's wohl nicht allzuviel ausmachen.

 Warum lade ich nicht viele Module?

----------

## coco-loco

 *Quote:*   

> Ich nutze zur Zeit einen 2.6.12 und einen 2.6.14 fast ohne Module. 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

BTW: Was verstehst du unter Initialisierung?

Also welchen "Zeitraum" meinst du damit? Von was bis was... Beschreibe die "Zeitpunkte" mal mit nem Konsolenoutput.

Danke

----------

## UTgamer

 *coco-loco wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ich nutze zur Zeit einen 2.6.12 und einen 2.6.14 fast ohne Module.  
> 
>   

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Das ist aber nicht von mir, *kratz*, weil 2.6.12 nutze ich überhaupt garnicht.

----------

## deranonyme

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> BTW: Was verstehst du unter Initialisierung?
> 
> Also welchen "Zeitraum" meinst du damit? Von was bis was... Beschreibe die "Zeitpunkte" mal mit nem Konsolenoutput.
> 
> Danke

 

Naja bis jetzt hatte ich immer den fbsplash drüber liegen. Habe jetzt mal ein paar Versuche gefahren, ob das etwa Zeit kostet. Das Ergebnis war, das ich mit und ohne fbsplash bis zum KDE Login 1:27 brauche ab Linux Start, also ohne Bios Initialisierung. Am meisten Zeit wird wohl bis "checking sevice dependencies" verbraucht, ca. 15 sec. Und dann habe ich noch eine Fehlermeldung die offensichtlich auch Zeit frisst beim booten und zwar bei 

"coldplugging usb devices"

chown: cannot access '/proc/bus/USB/001/002

Frank

----------

## coco-loco

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist aber nicht von mir, *kratz*, weil 2.6.12 nutze ich überhaupt garnicht.

 

Sollte wohl mal aufhören bevor mir fast die Augen zufallen... dann würd ich solche sachen merken   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Wegen dem Calculating module depen...:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Im file /etc/init.d/modules, ändere den Teil
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Zur Erklärung. Das schaut, ob die modules.conf aktuell ist, und dann nimmt es die Modulliste aus dieser Datei, und berechnet sie nicht neu.

Er berechnet sie nur neu, wenn die Datei nicht aktuell oder gar nicht vorhanden ist.

Das heißt, du sparst da deine 10 Sekunden, da er sofort anfängt die Module zu laden.

Ist auch ne richtig schöne Sache, habe ich auch laufen.

Tobi[/quote]

----------

## klemi

Hi, in conf.d/rc habe ich 

```
RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes"
```

geändert.

Seither habe ich beim starten immer die Meldung:

```
Failed to start service serial
```

Was bedeutet das?

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Slayer2004

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich habe seit einiger Zeit Gentoo am laufen. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das das initialisieren der Kernels, zumindest bei mir sehr lange dauert. Die Zeit liegt so bei 15 Sekunden nur zum initialisieren. Ich nutze zur Zeit einen 2.6.12 und einen 2.6.14 fast ohne Module. Nur alsa, nvidia und fritzcapi werden als Module eingebunden. Ist das normal, das das initialisieren so lange dauert?
> 
> Danke Frank

 

Genau den gleichen Effekt kann ich hier bei mir auch beobachten. Seit einiger zeit (so ca. 4 Monate) dauert das laden des Kernels unheimlich lange. Beim Splashscreen steht da immer initializing Kernel.

Der Teil des Bootens ab dem Init mit seinen Runlevels greift läuft absolut normal. Ok bei dhcpd dauerts ein wenig aber das ist absolut normal.

Ich habe daraufhin einfach mal meinen Bootsplash abgeschaltet um die Meldungen vom Kernel beobachten zu können während dieser geladen wird.

Erwartet habe ich eigentlich eine Ausgabe ähnlich der von dmesg , stattdessen bekam ich für einige Sekunden aber nur einen blinkenden Cursor in der oberen linken Ecke zu sehen. Keine Festplattenaktivität , nichts...

Erst nachdem der cursor verschwindet erscheinen weitere meldungen : "Init Version .... etc. "

Ab hier läuft es absolut normal.

Es scheint mir so als wäre der ganze Kram erst seitdem ich Symlink mit in meine Use Flags aufgenommen habe.Seitem kompiliere ich mir in regelmäßigen Abständen ,also wenn neue kernelsourcen rauskommen einen neuen Kernel. Evtl. mache ich dabei ja etwas verkehrt ?

Vielleicht ist es nicht so gut die Kernel config jedesmal vom alten Kernel zu übernehmen ?

Neue KernelSourcen sind ja noch niemals geconfed worden daher kopiere ich mir einfach die alte .config in die neuen Sourcen , führe dann nochmal make menuconfig aus ,speichere die neue config und kompiliere danach den Kernel.

Das klappt eigentlich immer ganz gut , allerdings mache ich mir Gedanken über evt. im neuen Kernel enthaltene  Features die dann einfach auf Standardwerten stehen könnten.

Ob das mal soooo gut ist ?

Ich verwende im Moment übrigens den Kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r5

 :Wink: 

----------

## ibert

 *Quote:*   

> Neue KernelSourcen sind ja noch niemals geconfed worden daher kopiere ich mir einfach die alte .config in die neuen Sourcen , führe dann nochmal make menuconfig aus ,speichere die neue config und kompiliere danach den Kernel. 

 

probier mal nach dem kopieren der .config datei 

```
make oldconfig
```

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_manuell_kompilieren

ibert

----------

## firefly

@Slayer2004: 

hast du eventuell quiet in grub/lilo angegeben?

----------

## Slayer2004

 *firefly wrote:*   

> @Slayer2004: 
> 
> hast du eventuell quiet in grub/lilo angegeben?

 

Ist ja peinlich , ja ,natürlich ...hab ich in meiner grub.conf   :Embarassed: 

Jetzt sehe ich auch endlich die meldungen vom Kernelstart.

Das Problem ist folgendes : 

```
 ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] BIOS reported IRQ 11, using IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.1, from 255 to 1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd400-0xd407, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd408-0xd40f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PLEXTOR DVDR PX-716A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-103S 011, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.12 loaded.

```

Er braucht total lange um meinen Brenner (Plextor PX-716A) zu erkennen. Den Brenner habe ich kürzlich erst eingebaut.

Ich habe allerdings so meine Probleme mit dem Brenner. Brennen tut er eigentlich ganz gut allerdings kann es sehr oft mal vorkommen das er keine DVDs mehr einliest. Der Brenner läuft dann nicht richtig hoch , macht merkwürdige Geräusche , sowas wie "sssssssssst, clack ....ssssssssst,clack..." danach blinkt dann die Front-Led des Brenners und am Bildschirm erscheint , meist die Meldung No medium found.  :Neutral: 

Ich werds demnächst nochmal mit einem neuen UDMA-IDE Kabel versuchen ansonsten geht das gute Stück zurück zum Händler.

Ist am "code" oben irgendetwas nicht ok ?

Achja, wenn ich den Brenner mal "abziehe" startet mein Kernel auch wieder normal   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

